# Does your husband wear his ring?



## Country Apple

I know this is a strange question but my husband refuses to wear his wedding ring. He says it isn't his style. When I met he sometimes wore a ring his students gave him. Other wise he wears no jewelry. I have tried to respect his wishes but it kind of bothers me. I always wear mine. So my question is does your husband wear his ring? What are your thoughts on men who don't wear one. Some of my girlfriends say they would be very angry if their husbands didn't.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Country Apple said:


> I know this is a strange question but my husband refuses to wear his wedding ring. He says it isn't his style. When I met he sometimes wore a ring his students gave him. Other wise he wears no jewelry. I have tried to respect his wishes but it kind of bothers me. I always wear mine. So my question is does your husband wear his ring? What are your thoughts on men who don't wear one. Some of my girlfriends say they would be very angry if their husbands didn't.


My husband does not wear his ring - and it does not bother me at all. I do not even wear mine, unless we go out. I remember him telling me ,they are not allowed to wear any jewelry at his work place , including rings (blue collar job), so no big deal. 

We do put them on when we go out somewhere together. 

I think so long as the REASON he is not wearing his ring (just not liking jewelry- bothers him) if this IS the reason, I personally would not be bothered at all. That is the reason I hardly wear mine!


----------



## DanF

I only take mine off for work.
I hate to be without it.


----------



## Trenton

I lost mine 

I can't find it and my husband keeps asking questions implying I lost it on purpose. He wears his all the time. I hope he gets me a new one for Christmas.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Unless he is in some kind of job that would make wearing a wedding ring dangerous, I think it should be worn at all times.


----------



## russ101

I don't wear mine anymore, but it is because my wife doesn't wear hers (she would take it off for months at a time, and after a while I just said to myself, if she doesn't wear hers, why should I wear mine?) I took it off and put it in the dresser. She gets hit on every now and then, because when she is out the men assume she is not married. She always claimed she would take it off to do the dishes or something, but it would literally stay off for 2-3 months at a time. I think she enjoys the attention she gets when she is hit on. Now she rarely wears it and I will only put mine on if she has hers on.


----------



## OldTex

I wear mine at all times. My wife will take her's off at night and to do house work but, then it's back on. We have been separted for two weeks now and we both still wear them. Mine will only come off if I lose Her


----------



## jinx.reversed

my husband will not wear his ring either. i hate it. i always always wear mine. in fact i wear BOTH my rings. the very first one that he bought me, when we got married, AND the one i got for our 5 yr anniversary. he says that he HATES wearing rings...he thinks it's stupid to expect him to wear it if he doesn't want to. also told me that he doesn't feel it SHOULD BE necessary for anyone to wear a ring just to show they are in love with one person and married.
i actually ended up buying him a NEW ring a few months ago becuz the one before that had got stolen. i feel like i am paying off this ring for no reason now....since i am still paying for it on credit. i want to tell him to give it back to me and return it. that is how upset i am about him not wearing it.


----------



## jinx.reversed

Pandakiss said:


> ..if they are going to cheat, then ring or no ring, and dont men just take it off anyway when they are on the prowel? and you would never know?


!..VERY TRUE..! but sad all at the same time. 

maybe i am miss reading what you posted here....but....
married means committed to their wife and that doesn't mean they should be on the prowl PERIOD!

btw....i have been married for 10 1/2 yrs now...my hubby wore his ring for about 8 of those years and then decided he was tired of taking it off for work everyday and then having to put it back on. BUT he usually does put it on when we go to certain places...like visiting family. so i guess i can be grateful for that much.


----------



## dazedconfused

My husband takes his off for work when he remembers due to the safety risk....... sometimes be forgets to put it back on but it doesn't bother me. 
I leave mine on unless I am playing netball as I will lose them otherwise


----------



## Amberwaves

He lost it when he went to work to do surgery as surgeons are required to. I have not taken mine off. Only once, when fingers were swelled up with water retention.


----------



## Mom6547

My husband wears his all the time. I don't. It is a symbol, not the marriage itself. I have dry skin, and I don't like the feel of moisturizer all gooed in the ring. He doesn't care. If it bothered him, I would wear it.

When we go out, I put it on. 

Our rings belonged to my grandfather and grandmother. I would like to leave them to one of our children if they want them.


----------



## lost & confused

This was an issue for me before. My husband use to wear his ring then he started taking it off when we would argue. I felt as though he didnt want people to know he was married. He would hang out with guys and females would flock to him. After awhile I found out he was having an affair..not with just one but several different women at once. I took my ring off and my husband said he felt his heart drop because it let him know I was done with him. He now wears it but I dont think it really makes a difference because female tend to like the challenge of a married man. So your damned if you do or damned if you dont.


----------



## lovelieswithin

depends on the guy... honestly I work with mostly men and when we hit bars after work most of them ditch the rings so they can get their flirt on. Half of them would cheat - the others are just flirts & need the attention. If your husband has ever given you reason to believe he'd stray then I would be concerned but if he's a good guy then I don't think its a major offense in my book. Christmas is coming so get him one he likes if it's that important to you. 
Rings are weird because they either attract more attention from homewreckers or a ringless partner attracts attention from singles... its a craps shoot either way so consider your husband's character and then decide if his style comment is bs or legit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G

Country Apple said:


> I know this is a strange question but my husband refuses to wear his wedding ring. He says it isn't his style. When I met he sometimes wore a ring his students gave him. Other wise he wears no jewelry. I have tried to respect his wishes but it kind of bothers me. I always wear mine. So my question is does your husband wear his ring? What are your thoughts on men who don't wear one. Some of my girlfriends say they would be very angry if their husbands didn't.


My husband doesn't even take his ring off to do chores.
He doesn't like it when I don't wear mine. "I bought those rings for you to wear, not to sit on the dresser." I take mine off to do chores and until my husband complained, I only wore my wedding band, not the whole set with the engagement ring.
An older gentleman once told me that wearing a wedding band is a sign that the person cares for their spouse. I couldn't agree more. It is a cultural symbol of the exclusivity of marriage.
Does your husband do a lot of physical work? My father is a welder and he doesn't ever wear a ring. Unless the man works with his hands a lot, there is no excuse.


----------



## cloud

quite annoyingly my wife never wears her wedding ring but I have never read anything into it, it just annoys me because mine never leaves my finger (unless we have a blazing row)


----------



## takris

I think it means different things to different couples. In college, my ring nearly cost me my finger in my job, and now I may be called to visit a supplier without notice. I only wear it occasionally. 

My wife has three or four wedding bands because I sometimes used to buy her a new one when we go away for a special occasion, and we recite our vows. Sometimes she wears one, sometimes not.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

My husband and I, both being retired military, were not allowed to wear our rings in certain situations. My husband was a crew chief and could not wear his ring on the flightline as it could be sucked up by an aircraft engine. Ditto for me.

So we got used to wearing and not wearing them and it was and still is a non-issue. 

I now wear mine all the time since I've retired when I leave the house. I don't wear them in the house normally as I don't want them in dishwater, lotion on them, etc.

My husband very rarely wears his, but wearing it has taken on a difference significance for me. When he does wear it I know he's thinking about me - so its become a "special" thing for me when he does take it out and wear it.


----------



## RHVM

My husband wears his to work or when he goes out, and takes it off when he comes home. A gold band wasn't his style and so he chose a gun-metal gray ring as my rings were white gold and platinum and they kind of go together.


----------



## Toby T

I've been married 17 years, and wear my gold band always. But I have a professional job, but I can see if it were a work hazard not wearing it.

I gave my wife a diamond engagement then wedding ring as a set, also a gold band. She used to wear the diamonds for special occasions, otherwise always the band.

About two or three years ago she took it off, in an arguement and it has been on the dresser ever since. She had turned distant well before that, and has withheld all affection. Despite no serious infractions on my part. I've asked her to wear it, as it bothers me. She said it was tight, so I asked her to get it resized. She has since slimmed down a bit so I know it would fit.

I get hit on pretty regularly by both single and married women, so I don't think it is much of a deterant. I have never responded to any of this attention.

So, to me, I see her as checked out, and looking for (or having) someone else. Despite many discussions, and incredible effort on my part to be the husband I thought she wanted me to be. It has been quite a learning experience. I've read many dozens of books, been to counselling by myself (as she would not go), almost none of all the advice I received worked at all. 

I did discover some interesting things that have helped quite a bit, so she is in the "on the fence" stage at this point.


----------



## Anonny123

Country Apple said:


> I know this is a strange question but my husband refuses to wear his wedding ring. He says it isn't his style. When I met he sometimes wore a ring his students gave him. Other wise he wears no jewelry. I have tried to respect his wishes but it kind of bothers me. I always wear mine. So my question is does your husband wear his ring? What are your thoughts on men who don't wear one. Some of my girlfriends say they would be very angry if their husbands didn't.


Ifhe works w his hands I can understand but she shouldn"t say "it's not my style" - that was my husbands excuse and we're getting divorced - he cheated, lied, took me for grnated repeatedly throughout out 5 yr marriage.


----------



## COGypsy

Ours are both on and off all the time. My husband takes his off as he needs to at work and at night or when he's playing car around the house. I take all my jewelry off as soon as I get home and always have. I hate wearing my rings while I cook and refused to wear it while I slept the first time I woke up with a diamond dent in my face. In the last couple of years I take it off more and more, partly I'm sure because of our problems, but also because I keep losing weight. First it was intentional and then I got sick and you can only size them so often....so my ring usually moves around and is just annoying if I'm not in "dressed" mode. It's kind of funny because my husband is so diligent about it. He totally understands my point of view though and doesn't sweat whether I wear it or not.


----------



## MommaGizz

My h's ring broke within the first 3 months of us being married (they were cheap). But he has yet to get it replaced after 2 1/2 yrs together. He is a road musician, so it really bugs me that he plays in bars and doesn't wear his wedding ring. He has admitted to me that he likes the attention that being a guitar player brings, so I am always worried when he goes to a show without me. He wore my class ring around his neck to make me feel better, then a couple of months ago it "disappeared". I believe that it is up to the individual. But I also believe that if a wife really puts so much stock into her husband wearing his wedding band, then he should at least put in the effort to wear one JUST because he RESPECTS her and her wishes. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## MommaGizz

Pandakiss said:


> its just a way to mark territory, and claim victory, and a way to control our spouses when we are outta sight/outta mind.


It is a sign of respect for your spouse. If you know your spouse respects your bond together enough to wear his/her ring, then you have no need to control your partner or mark your territory.


----------



## Bluemoon7

I think it means different things to different people. If it bothers you, then he should make an effort to wear his ring.

Personally, I like looking at H's had and seeing his ring there. Sorta a visual symbol of our committment. It has nothing to do with thinking he will cheat without it.

A friend of mine's husband stopped wearing his ring because he was trolling (apparently) and did have an affair. They stayed together and neither of them wear a ring now.


----------



## major misfit

I understand the significance of wearing a ring. It's an outward display of an inward commitment. That's really all it is to me.

I'm not married, though lifelong committed to my SO. I wear my ring when I go out, but not around the house. I don't want to ruin my ring. For a long time, he didn't have a ring. He wanted one. I'm not completely sure why, but he did. He's totally ok with our not being married...but I guess he wanted something to signify an "inward commitment". So I got him a ring that he wears always. He's blue collar as well, but the job he does now he's not risking losing a digit by wearing it. 

If he all of a sudden took it off after always wearing it, I'd start wondering. Actually..knowing me..I'd start snooping. But if he never wore it to start with, I'd just chalk it up to one of those things.


----------



## purplegerberdaisy

My husband wore his until he gained his "winter weight". It doesn't bother me that he doesn't wear it. I wear mine, it only comes off at night and when I do the dishes. My husband actually picked my rings up to clean them last night and I dashed out of the house so quickly this morning that I forgot them. I feel naked and I feel like people are looking at me saying "oh poor thing, she is not married"!!


----------



## janesmith

my husband lost his the first month we were married. we talkd about replacing it but he said not too, he didnt like how it felt anyway. Married 17 years, and i never cared


----------



## NOT SURE

My hubby wears his and I wear mine.


----------



## sisters359

I quit wearing mine about 9 years into our marriage. At first it had to do with pregnancy weight and swelling, but I realized I didn't feel like wearing it after I got back to pre-pregnancy weight. Talk about a sign. BUT, I never took advantage of the situation by "trolling" for men and I had no trouble conveying that I wasn't looking if someone expressed an interest.


----------



## Misha_O

Very interesting question! 

My husband only wears his when I tell him too, which is usually for functions or special occasions (our anniversary for example) but otherwise it lives in his bedside drawer. He's not a jewellery person. It's his personal choice and I know personally, that there is nothing devious behind his choice.

My Dad also has never worn a wedding ring and in fact, my parents made the choice to only get my Mum a ring (they have been married for 31 years now). Dad works in an industry where it could be a potential hazard and again, he is not a jewellery wearer by any stretch of the imagination!

My Mum and I on however, both wear our wedding and engagement rings every day. I adore both my rings, they are pink and white diamonds and I love showing them off! I also love my Mums ring.

I think that it is a personal choice for both husband and wife - as long as the intent is not subversive!


----------



## RandomDude

Country Apple said:


> I know this is a strange question but my husband refuses to wear his wedding ring. He says it isn't his style. When I met he sometimes wore a ring his students gave him. Other wise he wears no jewelry. I have tried to respect his wishes but it kind of bothers me. I always wear mine. So my question is does your husband wear his ring? What are your thoughts on men who don't wear one. Some of my girlfriends say they would be very angry if their husbands didn't.


Sometimes wearing a wedding ring may actually end up with the man getting more women interested in him then if he doesn't wear one. Just something to consider, it happens in Australia at least...


----------



## major misfit

RandomDude said:


> Sometimes wearing a wedding ring may actually end up with the man getting more women interested in him then if he doesn't wear one. Just something to consider, it happens in Australia at least...



Happens in my neck of the woods too. Some women just don't care. Prefer married men, actually. They get all the "good", and don't have to pick up his stinky socks!


----------



## Mom2DecBoyz

My husband doesn't wear his, partly because of his job, partly because he's afraid he'll loose it, and partly because he doesn't like to wear jewelery. No, it doesn't bother me at all, with all our issues, cheating is not one of them, I know he'd never do that so I'm ok with it.


----------



## reachingshore

> partly because he's afraid he'll loose it, and partly because he doesn't like to wear jewelery


Ditto.

It doesn't bother me. I usually don't wear mine, except for when I go out partying without my husband or when I need to establish authority with people as stupid as it sounds  - I got married young and I look younger than I actually am; in certain circumstances I need people to take me seriously.


----------



## Jeep73170

I have worn mine for 27 years, it never comes off, my wife doesn't wear hers, is this a sign of trouble ? I think so. The fact that she doesn't wear it isn't the issue, she doesn't like to wear it.

Why do women like jewelry if they don't wear it ?


----------



## Jaz

we don't wear any, or even acknowledge the convention =o if you don't allow a piece of jewelry to have such a big influence on your relationship then there won't be any problems stemming out of it =p thats our logic


----------



## WadeWilson

Jaz said:


> we don't wear any, or even acknowledge the convention =o if you don't allow a piece of jewelry to have such a big influence on your relationship then there won't be any problems stemming out of it =p thats our logic


Thank you,

I do not wear mine.... In fact don't even have one...
And if you are forcing them to wear one... It is a leash... Dilude yourself all you want but respect goes both ways... If you try and force me to wear by saying it's a sign of respect... Then ya know wha? No I suppose I don't respect your insecurities... 
To me I could say respect is doing exactly what I want, when I want it... But that would be controlling... Hmm the ring sounds the same to me... And for those who both chose to wear it...
I commend you... It's a joint decision... But to hear some sound as tho I can be happy knowing he's wearing his ring even though he's cheating but wouldn't stand for him being faithful and true not wearing one, tells me prioritizing is in order...

Just one mans opinion, I'm just sayin


----------



## married10yrs

not usually...

He now works with his hands and so feels it's dangerous to wear his ring, but I would like to see him wear it when he isn't working, but he's in the habit of not wearing it. 

I found he wore it without any reminder recently for the holidays so that was a great surprise.


----------



## par72

I always wear my ring except when playing sports. It is just a constant reminder of the most wonderful day of my life.


----------



## GreenEyes

lost & confused said:


> female tend to like the challenge of a married man. So your damned if you do or damned if you dont.


:iagree: But I still like to see that ring on his finger, makes me feel like I'm thought of (?) That sounds weird haha but that's why.


----------



## ASV

I lost mine twice in the first year we where married when i put it in my pocket at work.
I found it back both times(quite a story to that)i found it back the second time 3 years after i lost it.

I have not wore it since in 39 years,wife don't mind.She keeps it in her jewelry box.She says you're bound to lose it again and won't find it back.
I never cared for wearing it anyway as it is a good way to loose a finger with the work i do.


----------



## Powerbane

I never used to wear mine. I actually lost mine at work one day - packing some stuff to go overseas. She got me another one but I never wore it with any regularity until last year. 

Last year was my turning point in my marriage. I had neglected and verbally and mentally abused my wife of 17 yrs so much - well one day she said I'm taking the kids and not coming back at the end of the school year. 

I straightened my act up. Ever since I never go out without my ring on.I even wear it to bed. She asked me why and I told her that it is my Armor and if I cannot be with you 24x7 then this will keep me safe. I know probably a bunch of hooey! 

She wears hers and I wear mine.


----------



## Powerbane

GreenEyes said:


> :iagree: But I still like to see that ring on his finger, makes me feel like I'm thought of (?) That sounds weird haha but that's why.


I totally agree! I want people to know that I am happily taken!


----------



## lost_in_translation

Yup. He always wears his.


----------



## oldbill43

Good question 

I dont wear my ring.. at first it wasnt because I didnt want to, as I work with my hands, and used to catch it a lot, now I cant bare it, I dont wear rings at all. 
My husband has not worn his ring for over 10 years or more.
:smthumbup:


----------



## kristinlloyd

I guess it depends on the person and matter of opinion. My father never had a ring and has been totally faithful for 40+ years to my mother and they are still madly in love. My husband wears his sometimes and sometimes forgets to put it on, but I'm not offended by it because I'm secure in my relationship. I tend to think that the ring is an issue in relationships where people are insecure or one partner tends to be a flirt. 
I also agree with one of the other posts that said whether there is a ring or not, if the person intends to cheat it will happen, ring or no ring. It is a symbol of marriage, but marriage is also within one's heart as well.


----------

